
Facebook Has Deleted 5 to 10M Links to Competing Social Network - Kinnard
http://www.zdnet.com/article/is-facebook-afraid-of-social-network-rival-tsu/
======
smt88
tl;dr Tsu is a spammy site with potential malware. It also failed to pay out
to some of its users. It seems generally shady, and Facebook was right to
block it.

Most of that info I got from the article, but I also Googled a bit.

Tsu had problems with spam on its own site, and it was also likely spamming
Facebook, which its founder admits in the article.

There's also some evidence that Tsu.co or its advertisers were distributing
malware[1].

1\.
[https://plus.google.com/+UgoCei/posts/2qXF7tFMCHK](https://plus.google.com/+UgoCei/posts/2qXF7tFMCHK)

~~~
minimaxir
I was surprised the ZDNet left out the MLM implications of the model until the
disclosure:

> _Disclosure: I joined Tsu as a user to take a look at the site before I
> wrote about the platform in 2014 and I still use the platform regularly._

That's a damn fair use of a disclosure.

------
Kinnard
Original Story I saw which got no play on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519875)

------
Kinnard
"This is very intriguing. I think a platform with a business model that
effectively remunerates users is what it will take to kill facebook."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10519891&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10519891&goto=item%3Fid%3D10519875)

------
staticautomatic
I was more surprised by the fact that ZDNet still exists than I was by the
content of the article.

~~~
RexRollman
Agreed. I can't think of the last time they were relevant.

